# Silkie Roo keeps hurting himself



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, this is the second time. I go out there to check on them and his legs are all bloody. His nail on one of his "extra toes" is nearly completly gone, broken off. I guess he caught it on something? My yard is clean and tidy and he's the only roo. Why is this happening?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Check for anyting little like a screw, nail, wood sliver sticking out in the coop. Seriouly chickens are magnets for finding these things and cutting themselves on them. Good luck.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Where does he roost? Sometimes rats will reach up and pluck the toes of birds and rabbits in wire cages and such. Could be he's being preyed upon at night.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Bee said:


> Where does he roost? Sometimes rats will reach up and pluck the toes of birds and rabbits in wire cages and such. Could be he's being preyed upon at night.


My coop is very secure. I stapled hardware cloth on all the ventilation holes and latch the door at night.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Check for anyting little like a screw, nail, wood sliver sticking out in the coop. Seriouly chickens are magnets for finding these things and cutting themselves on them. Good luck.


I'll go look.... could be a nail sticking out?


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well I cannot figure it out..... I guess he's just clumsy


----------

